# Protecting Catfish in Ohio



## cheezemm2 (Apr 7, 2004)

All, this is in response to the recent paylake debate on here. I welcome you to visit and like this page and help get the ball rolling on protecting our great resource. I know many of you have links and other forums you frequent, but with today's social media there is no reason a large number of conservatists can't band together and be heard. Thank you for your interest.

https://www.facebook.com/ohiocatfish#!/ohiocatfish


----------



## rustyfish (Apr 27, 2004)

Done and sent out some invites


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Cliff notes for those not on Facebook?


----------



## Fishingnoob (May 19, 2013)

What's the name of the page? The link isn't working for me.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

I thought facebook was for teenage girls lol.


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

ducky152000 said:


> I thought facebook was for teenage girls lol.


It's also for those who wish to be informed. 

Sent from my EVO 3D via Ohub Campfire


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

cheezemm2 said:


> All, this is in response to the recent paylake debate on here. I welcome you to visit and like this page and help get the ball rolling on protecting our great resource. I know many of you have links and other forums you frequent, but with today's social media there is no reason a large number of conservatists can't band together and be heard. Thank you for your interest.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/ohiocatfish#!/ohiocatfish


Be advised none Facebook members may have difficulty viewing. 

Sent from my EVO 3D via Ohub Campfire


----------



## cheezemm2 (Apr 7, 2004)

I'm working on finding out how to make the page public to non-facebook members.

As far as what the page is about, it will be about promoting catch and release fishing for trophy cats in Ohio, what the ODNR is doing to help protect the species, what types of paylake businesses support a put/take, clean atmosphere and critical evaluation of other states that have an economy driven by blues, channels, and flatheads. 

It's also a good place to put pictures of big fish to show that dedicated cat guys spend time/money going after these fish. It helps to show that the fish help drive the economy! 

It should be a place to tell the ODNR in numbers, that we have a vested interest in protecting our waterways from poaching.


----------



## Bon3s (Sep 4, 2012)

Liked and shared


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## throbak (Jul 8, 2012)

Good deal on the new page We need to let the whole Tri-state Area Know that the way our Fish are used for Private enterprises is no longer acceptable. Thanks


----------



## monte39 (Nov 24, 2011)

Liked and shared also.


----------



## dasmopar (May 31, 2013)

Liked and shared

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------

